# Nostalgic Candy



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

So anyone besides me remember penny candy? I can remember going to my local small country store and getting a whole brown paper sack full for a dollar  Here are just a few of my favorites. Found this site online where you can actually order it. Of course it's not a penny anymore 
http://www.nostalgiccandy.com/nostalgiccandy.aspx?page=5


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Are those candy cigarettes?


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> Are those candy cigarettes?


Yes they are. Back in the 60s they were very popular. I don't think they sell them in stores anymore of course...which is a good thing.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

The minute I read the title, I was thinking "slapsticks".


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Are those candy cigarettes?


Yeah and they had bubble gum cigars too. The horrors.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Bit-O-Honey is a chewy candy with almond bits blended into a honey flavored taffy.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

On Amazon you can order decade themed boxes of candies! I gave them to my father and father-in-law for Christmas last year and they were thrilled. They had stories for each type of candy, it was a really nice conversation starter and an easy to give gift!

A little pricey, but they arrived well-packaged and promptly. http://www.amazon.com/1940s-Retro-Candy-Gift-Box/dp/B0002R1HVC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Canada Mints are cool candy refreshers with a peppermint (white) or winter- green (pink) taste. 








Actually there is a lot at:
http://www.oldtimecandy.com/index.html


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Speaking of retro candy, this was a great read (unfortunately not on Kindle):










He does some oldies-but-goodies and some regional favorites.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Bit-O-Honey is a chewy candy with almond bits blended into a honey flavored taffy.


I have two stores near me that still sell them. One of my all-time favorites!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Turkish Taffy!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I remember the Nik-L-Nips, Slap Stix, Red Hots, Kits and candy cigarettes...but Bit-O-Honey is my favorite. Oddly enough I can still buy them at the local Office Depot. That's right, Office Depot. Go figure. lol

Sandy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I loved candy cigarettes (mint!), and they never caused me to smoke.    I also got bubblegum cigars occasionally. Once, I was chewing a bubblegum cigar, blew a huge bubble while sitting in the backseat of our 50's Ford with my mean brother. Of course, when the bubble became gigantic, he pushed my head forward into the back of the driver's seat. Needless to say, there was bubblegum all over the seat and in my hair. My parents were furious with ME. Never could figure that out, as all I did was excel at bubble blowing. (My brother was ADHD and they had a hard time dealing with him. Maybe it was easier to be mad at me than try to deal with me.)  Blast from the past. Sorry. I think I need a shrink.  

I remember the little wax bottles with the tiny bit of sugary syrup (is that redundant?) in them. I'm not sure why we liked them, but we did. (Probably liked chomping the top off of the bottle.)

I also remember Necco wafers, which I still see occasionally in stores. Anyone remember Seven-Up candy bars? They certainly were more than a penny, but they were delicious. There were 7 different additions to the chocolate (either milk or dark), so that just about every bite had something different in it. (There was an orange jelly section, a Brazil nut, caramel, marshmallow, maple, fudge, and cherry.) I usually got one of these when I'd get to go to a movie. There was something extra-special about biting into the candy bar in a dark theater, as the assorted fillings each became even more tasty when deprived of the sense of seeing it and knowing in advance what you were getting. (Sure, I could remember what followed what if I ate the candy bar in a particular order, but it was too much fun being surprised to use that much brain power on a candy bar when a movie was on the screen.)


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I loved candy cigarettes (mint!), and they never caused me to smoke.  I also got bubblegum cigars occasionally.
> I remember the little wax bottles with the tiny bit of sugary syrup (is that redundant?) ... Necco wafers, which I still see occasionally in stores... Anyone remember Seven-Up candy bars?...


I remember all those. With the 7 up ones, I would dread getting orange jelly ones. To this day I can't stand chocolate covered jelly anything. (This was like hardset gelatin type jelly, not that kind you put on toast.)
There were chocolate candy cigarettes, too. Which usually melted before you got them out of the paper.
And Jordan Almonds... can't find them anywhere, any more, either.
A funny thing about Bit o Honey, when I was a kid, I wasn't that fond of them. And when I started seeing them here and there again over the past decade... I love them.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> I remember all those. With the 7 up ones, I would dread getting orange jelly ones. To this day I can't stand chocolate covered jelly anything. (This was like hardset gelatin type jelly, not that kind you put on toast.)
> There were chocolate candy cigarettes, too. Which usually melted before you got them out of the paper.
> And Jordan Almonds... can't find them anywhere, any more, either.
> A funny thing about Bit o Honey, when I was a kid, I wasn't that fond of them. And when I started seeing them here and there again over the past decade... I love them.


How funny. The orange jelly part was my favorite. No wonder the candy bar had 7 choices. Something for everyone.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> And Jordan Almonds... can't find them anywhere, any more, either.
> A funny thing about Bit o Honey, when I was a kid, I wasn't that fond of them. And when I started seeing them here and there again over the past decade... I love them.











http://www.jordanalmonds.com/

How could I have forgotten Bit O Honey! Love them.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Turkish Taffy!


LOVE Turkish Taffy! Remember the commercial? B-O-N-O-M-O!



> ...but Bit-O-Honey is my favorite. Oddly enough I can still buy them at the local Office Depot. That's right, Office Depot. Go figure. lol


I get them at a Hallmark store and a fabric store!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

You can still find Jordan almonds if you look in the "wedding" section of most stores like Walmart or even party stores.  They aren't called Jordan almonds but it's the same thing.

I miss the PRICE of good candy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Necco Wafers are made here in New England. I drive by the factory on my way to Logan Airport in Boston. Necco stands for New England Confectionery (or maybe Candy) Company.

I remember all these candies, too. I think you order many of them from the Vermont Country Store.

I always like the powdered stuff in a straw. And Sweet Tarts. Do they still make those?

L


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I know they still sell them, but when I was a kid I loved the candy buttons and the candy corns


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Necco Wafers are made here in New England. I drive by the factory on my way to Logan Airport in Boston. Necco stands for New England Confectionery (or maybe Candy) Company.
> 
> I remember all these candies, too. I think you order many of them from the Vermont Country Store.
> 
> ...


Weren't the straw ones called Swizzlers, or something? I remember performing various scientific experiments with them and, as usual, getting in big trouble with the results. (Unlike my experiments in physics with New, *Unbreakable *Plastic! jars of peanut butter in the 60s--dropping them from twelve feet up to a concrete floor--the stains from that powdered stuff in the paper straws didn't come out so easily.)

Sweet tarts show up in those big bags of mixed Halloween candy, so keep an eye out for those. Forget those modern foil packet things--the little cellophane rolls were da bomb!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> Yeah and they had bubble gum cigars too. The horrors.


I found bubble gum cigarettes in Florida ten yrs ago in tallahassee. My aunt bought my bro and I a pack. U could blow through the candy and the powder between the paper and gum would come out looking like smoke


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I found bubble gum cigarettes in Florida ten yrs ago in tallahassee. My aunt bought my bro and I a pack. U could blow through the candy and the powder between the paper and gum would come out looking like smoke


Yes, the real original candy cigarettes had fake smoke, too. You'd "smoke" the cigarette, then eat the candy. The candy was pretty gross, as I recall. They were never a favorite.

L


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> You can still find Jordan almonds if you look in the "wedding" section of most stores like Walmart or even party stores. They aren't called Jordan almonds but it's the same thing.


Fresh Market sells Jordan almonds also.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

In Australia, we call them Lollies. 
Some of my favourites were (are)

*Freckles* ( chocolate covered in 100s & 1000s )










*Jaffas* ( choc balls coated in red candy)










*Clinkers* ( different flavoured honeycomb covered in chocolate, pink was my favourite)










*Humbugs* - hard aniseed/peppermint candy










There are plenty more.. Bananas, Conversations, Bullets, Acid drops, Milk Bottles, Ripe Raspberries, Mint leaves..


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I always like the powdered stuff in a straw. And Sweet Tarts. Do they still make those?
> 
> L


Pixie Stix


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> How funny. The orange jelly part was my favorite. No wonder the candy bar had 7 choices. Something for everyone.


 It was my favorite too. I still love chocolate dipped candied orange peel...that must be where I learned to like the combination.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Pixie Stix


 They still make pixie sticks and Sweet Tarts.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Old Fashion Taffy ...







yum


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Pez, Bazooka bubble gum, and the dimestore candy counter where you could buy a bag of any (or all) sort of loose candies by weight.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> It was my favorite too. I still love chocolate dipped candied orange peel...that must be where I learned to like the combination.


My wonderful grandmother loved orange jellies dipped in chocolate, and I'm sure that's where I was introduced to them. Occasionally, I w eat one just to remind me of her. (She passed away in 1963.)


----------

